# Deteccion de fallas



## cevr (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola. Necesito a alguien que me diga como puedo hacer para detectar fallas en tarjetas de circuitos como los de televisores o radios por ejemplo. me han dicho que es solo prueba y error pero creo que debe haber un metodo analitico mas preciso. Mi idea con esto es comenzar a dar mantenimiento y reparacion a equipo de gimnasio como caminadoras y escaladores que bienen equipadas con sistemas electronicos como pantallas y programas de ejercicion.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 9, 2007)

Pues es muy facil.

1.-Varios años estudiando electronica
2.-Aprenderte hasta el minimo detalle el funcionamiento  de todos los componentes y bloques de cada aparato y fabricante.
3.-Años de esperiencia
4.-Informacion como esquemas, manuales de servicio,datasheets...
6.-Un buen surtido de herramientas y aparatos.
7.- Prueba y error, pero ve con cuidado ya que cada pieza vale un dinero y la placas se estropean desoldando.

Espero haberte ayudado a covertirte en un SAT. (Es ironia)

No es tan facil, cada televisor tiene un tipo distinto de averias, aunque algunas son comunes, pero es necesario bastantes conocimientos y una gran experiencia ya que las piezas electronicas pueden estar medio estropeadas y no te puedes pasar el dia midiendo cada pieza.


Si debes reparar en un gimnacio debes tener en cuenta la teoria que lo que pueta la gente tocar,manipular, lo roperan.
Lo que puedan sobrecargar o bloquearan lo haran.


----------



## cevr (Feb 10, 2007)

Gracias por tu ayuda tiopepe pero sigo sin saber por donde entrarle a esto. soy tecnico en electronica industrial y actualmente estudio microelectronica pero no tengo ni idea de como entrarle a esto lo que pasa que no quiero comenzar estropeando las tarjetas pero muchas gracias por tus consejos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 11, 2007)

Primero y mas importante es conocer electronica nasica y algunos trucos y componentes standar

Mirar paginas especializadas en reparaciones para ver por donde van las cosos y aprender "trucos y teorias psdocientificas" que ayudan en las reparaciones.
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/
http://cromavideo.webcindario.com/

Finalmente debes valorar si puedes medir, subtituir conociendo el riesgo que se corre y los daños que se pueden producir y minimizalos.

Por ejemplo si mides con el osciloscopio la  puerta de una fuente conmutada y se bloquea por la carga del osciloscopio lo mas normal es que fundas la fuente, y en cambio la medida no sirva para casi nada.

Tambien si pones un componente segun el valor economico no pasa nada, una resistencia o un transistor, pero si metes un integrado de 20€ y lo fundes te tiraran de las orejas.

Finalmente reparar TV, radio y demas ya no es rentable si no eres un servicio oficial, demasiada faena, dificultad en encontrar reemplazos y el cliente no valora el trabajo economicamente con lo que la relacion Aparato nuevo/viejo resulta dificil.
Como cobras a un cliente 8 faena por que el TV la averia era intermitente y dificil de diagnosticar.
O sea gama domestica no vale la pena entrar, en la industrial si


----------



## jose_chi (Ago 4, 2008)

hola yo estoy buscando a alguien que me explique como va la electronica en los equipos de aire acondicionado, como analizar la tarjeta, algunas fallas resueltas, estoy por  egresar como tecnico en electronica y estoy buscando la manera de aplicar los conocimientos aprendidos en la escuela en los equipos de aire acondicionad.
gracias por su ayuda


----------



## JEISON (Abr 18, 2011)

La verdad es que tambien me gustaría saber sobre la identificación de averias en las placas electronicas de los Aires Acondicionados. Normalmente en este campo se suele pasar presupuesto de reparacion del aire y se llega a la sustitución de la placa. pero claro.. esta la inquietud de, ¿que realmente a fallado en esa placa, donde todos los componentes, a simple vista parecen estar bien? ¿es posible probar esa placa electronica en el taller, solo suministrando el voltaje de entrada que necesita? y verificando que los valores de salida son los correctos? ¿Necesariamente tengo que tener un esquema claro de esa placa con todos los valores de cada componente? ??????


----------



## tonytony (May 18, 2011)

cevr dijo:


> Hola. Necesito a alguien que me diga como puedo hacer para detectar fallas en targetas de circuitos como los de televisores o radios por ejemplo. me an dicho que es solo prueba y error pero creo que debe haber un metodo analitico mas preciso. Mi idea con esto es comenzar a dar mantenimiento y reparacion a equipo de gimnasio como caminadoras y escaladores que bienen equipadas con sistemas electronicos como pantallas y programas de ejercicion.
> 
> Gracias



amigo no se en que forma tu as aprendido la electronica pero la electronca que ami me enseñaron es de la siguiente manera tela recomiendo es electronica dijital universal escomo que si tu cuando aprendiste alerer y ya les tu puedes lerer cual quier libro si tu saves electronica es lo mismo no inporta que aparato sea son los misno diodo resistencia integrados oquel te invito que sino saves electronica estudien lo basico y despues espesialidades



jose_chi dijo:


> hola yo estoy buscando a alguien que me explique como va la electronica en los equipos de aire acondicionado, como analizar la tarjeta, algunas fallas resueltas, estoy por  egresar como tecnico en electronica y estoy buscando la manera de aplicar los conocimientos aprendidos en la escuela en los equipos de aire acondicionad.
> gracias por su ayuda



lo que mas fallas en los aires en lo electronico es la eeprom 
tutienes que ir aguardando los programas de cada memoria cuando los equipos estan bueno y ecer un banco de memorias para cuando lleguen esas placas dañadas o que solo les grabs la in formacion y acobrar



jose_chi dijo:


> hola yo estoy buscando a alguien que me explique como va la electronica en los equipos de aire acondicionado, como analizar la tarjeta, algunas fallas resueltas, estoy por  egresar como tecnico en electronica y estoy buscando la manera de aplicar los conocimientos aprendidos en la escuela en los equipos de aire acondicionad.
> gracias por su ayuda



son delomas censillo 
pero no facil tienes que asistir aun tallae que reparen aires para que ad quirir esperiensia sera mas facil parati por de falllas dan un monton de fallas diferentes pero lleban una memoria que falla mucho de programacion


----------

